# Install navigation in 2010 nissan maxima



## SZ92 (Apr 17, 2010)

Has anybody istalled an oem or aftermarket navigation system in there nissan maxima?


----------



## dejohn_2010Maxima (May 4, 2010)

I am in the process of installing a factory navigation in my 2010 Nissan Maxima S. I got the complete navigation system (Navigation Display, Switch Assembly, GPS Antenna, 6-CD changer w/ AC Controls, and rear view camera and bluetooth mounth with all wires. But I came into a major roadblock the main harness in my car is different from the harness with the Technology package. To order the Technology package harness I will have to buy part number: 24010zx74C from Nissan or OEMparts online which is around 620.00. But once I am finished installing I will let you know if there is any other roadblocks I encountered.


----------



## SZ92 (Apr 17, 2010)

dejohn_2010Maxima said:


> I am in the process of installing a factory navigation in my 2010 Nissan Maxima S. I got the complete navigation system (Navigation Display, Switch Assembly, GPS Antenna, 6-CD changer w/ AC Controls, and rear view camera and bluetooth mounth with all wires. But I came into a major roadblock the main harness in my car is different from the harness with the Technology package. To order the Technology package harness I will have to buy part number: 24010zx74C from Nissan or OEMparts online which is around 620.00. But once I am finished installing I will let you know if there is any other roadblocks I encountered.


Where did you order the OEM navi from with the controlls? How much does it cost?


----------



## dejohn_2010Maxima (May 4, 2010)

SZ92 said:


> Where did you order the OEM navi from with the controlls? How much does it cost?


I ordered the complete OEM navigation with bluetooth mount and rear view camera from eBay for $1000.00. If you are interested in finding the complete navigation system you can go the really expensive route by ordering it from nissan direct or you can check local junkyards and check ebay periodically to search for the navigation system. LKQOnline is an ebay store known for selling used OEM parts and they have tons of navigations thanks


----------



## flwilliams (Jul 14, 2010)

Does this navigation package also include the ipod connection? If so, will you install the connection port as well?


----------



## urs_422 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Suggest me ...LCD screen cracked*

My LCD screen in 2010 nissan maxima(with nav) was cracked, but it works fine...can any one tell me how to fix/replace LCD screen? Thanks


----------



## jackpine (Sep 21, 2011)

Did you end up having to purchase the new wiring harness or were you able to work around that issue? Does the wiring harness issue affect other major systems in the car? Did you have to pull it through the firewall, etc?

I am interested in installing the navigation as well but only have the 2010 maxima S model as well. Were you installing the bose amp in your maxima along with the other components? 

I see many of the items sold separately on various sites, but I haven't found a site that sells the oem navigation as a set.

Thanks!


----------



## greggyd12 (Sep 19, 2011)

are you sure the LCD is cracked? the nice thing about nissan is they put a protective layer of lexan over the LCD. That could be what is actually cracked.


----------



## greggyd12 (Sep 19, 2011)

I actually just posted my response to where I put an aftermarket nav system in my new maxima I got from this company I found. GCH. He had a fully integrated touchscreen navigation solution with a back up camera input that goes thru my factory LCD screen. He made sure I had the color screen but then that was it. He sent me the kit, I installed it in about an Hour and got a FULL touchscreen nav package that kept my factory look. I didnt lose any features at all. it also gave me an option for a onscreen touch bluetooth system but I like my voyager headset. I still thought that was cool though. It was 900 complete. I can send you the number if you would like.


----------



## greggyd12 (Sep 19, 2011)

I just posted on a nav upgrade package that is aftermarket but integrates like factory. As long as you have the color lcd then this company has a navigation solution that gives you full touchscreen navigation with a back up camera input on the factory LCD! And it is working pretty good i must say. I have had it for 4 days now and is very smooth. The touch is good and the nav is friendly. 

I didnt add the touchscreen bluetooth though cause I like my headset but maybe later. I can send you the company info if you would like? He was a really cool and helpful guy.


----------



## N8R (Oct 14, 2011)

I just bought my 2012 Maxima S on monday. I absolutely hate the monochrome screen that comes with it factory. I asked to see how much it would be to swap out the system and the dealership is quoting me $2900! They were going to upgrade me to the SV but the cost would be to high. Love the car, hate the stereo. I feel like I need to plug in a joystick and start playing pac-man with it. 

I am looking to find the entire package online to install the Tech package or the Nav package. I prefer the Nav package but I am hard pressed to find anything legit. If anyone can please help.


----------



## N8R (Oct 14, 2011)

Just started to look on LKQOnline... nothing available but it does give P/N's for components to search for online. Now all I need is a list of all parts required to make this happen.


----------



## Kfresh (Nov 26, 2011)

I also had the touchscreen navigation system in my car and I got the the whole system for 500... I installed it myself and I must say that this is cool amd to me works better that oem because it has more features.... I jus finished the install last week and so for, no problems at all.


----------



## nghalion (Dec 13, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I'm on the same quest here. I'm thinking of upgrading my 2009 max with the Nav kit/Back Cam/ Bluetooth hands-free. I read the thread but still not clear on what exactly should be ordered and how to install it. I'm outside the US (my maxima is American spec though) and would really want to make sure that I don't want to order wrong parts.

I don't want to keep on nagging but if anyone can help by pointing out a (step-by-step preferably) procedure of installation along with the parts and their nos. then that would be hugely appreciated and would be a great addition to this forum.

cheers,
Nidal


----------



## unzip7 (Jan 9, 2012)

N8R said:


> I just bought my 2012 Maxima S on monday. I absolutely hate the monochrome screen that comes with it factory. I asked to see how much it would be to swap out the system and the dealership is quoting me $2900! They were going to upgrade me to the SV but the cost would be to high. Love the car, hate the stereo. I feel like I need to plug in a joystick and start playing pac-man with it.
> 
> I am looking to find the entire package online to install the Tech package or the Nav package. I prefer the Nav package but I am hard pressed to find anything legit. If anyone can please help.


hi I am in the same situation as you. I came from a 06 Fx Infiniti that had the naigation package...and now lost without it in my 2011maxima sports edition. Please let me know what you did. I have only had my new Maxims a couple of weeks now
Thanks David


----------



## Markt (May 23, 2012)

Has anyone looked into this upgrade for the Max S? Looks like it has everything. I am just concerned about temp control. 

Buy Nissan Maxima GPS, Nissan Maxima Navigation, Nissan Maxima DVD, 2009-2011 Nissan Maxima Car GPS Navigation DVD Head Unit with Sat Nav Radio TV Bluetooth Audio Video Stereo System at Aliexpress.com


----------



## Johnson's (Mar 16, 2014)

*Navigation*

Hey can I have the number for guy ( navigation dealer) .thanks a lot


----------



## Mcapi06 (Aug 24, 2014)

*Question I am new to nissans*

I just got a 2011 Nissan Maxima is it possible to change the screen it has the regular orange letter screen to a color screen? To then add navigation?


----------



## Joel1 (Dec 27, 2014)

I have a maxima car 2010 sv, when I turn on the car the navigator takes long to turn on. Does some one know how to fix it?


----------



## Roamar (May 2, 2015)

I can't answer your question sorry, but I'm doing something similar to you. Im having bestbuy install a kenwood DNX572 and a backup camera. (Audiovox aca600) in my 2014 maxima s. My question to you is, Would you be ok with a hole drilled right above your license plate into the trunk so that the camera sits flush! Nothing sticking out! Flush with trunk! I just hate to drill a hole in my car?


----------



## Kayree (Nov 30, 2021)

dejohn_2010Maxima said:


> I am in the process of installing a factory navigation in my 2010 Nissan Maxima S. I got the complete navigation system (Navigation Display, Switch Assembly, GPS Antenna, 6-CD changer w/ AC Controls, and rear view camera and bluetooth mounth with all wires. But I came into a major roadblock the main harness in my car is different from the harness with the Technology package. To order the Technology package harness I will have to buy part number: 24010zx74C from Nissan or OEMparts online which is around 620.00. But once I am finished installing I will let you know if there is any other roadblocks I encountered.


Did you ever complete this? I just took the radio screen and controls including the entire wiring harness from a technology package Maxima from the junkyard and was wondering if I install the harness would it work in my maxima S


----------

